# Another single ladies' meet up



## RichmondLass (Apr 26, 2009)

Shall we have another single ladies' meet up at the Royal Festival Hall?  I enjoyed the last one so much!  How about a Sat or Sun early July?  Is that good??

RL


----------



## Sima (Aug 10, 2008)

That would work for me.  Sadly I will not be able to go to the Hyde Park DCN event now since I need to go to my nephew's christening on that day and there is now way I can do both.


----------



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

That sounds good to me  

11th July I am at LWC at 2pm for an inseminar but other than that...

Bingbong x


----------



## wizard (Nov 6, 2008)

Count me in.  Can't do the first Sat as it's Pride, but perhaps do a poll RL? 

Wizard x


----------



## RichmondLass (Apr 26, 2009)

ooo never done a poll.  let me investigate.
RL


----------



## madmisti (Sep 1, 2008)

Would def be interested in this  

Mistixx


----------

